# Hey leute handy fûr ca.330 euro



## Tobcinio (23. August 2011)

*Hey leute handy fûr ca.330 euro*

ich finde das samsung galaxy s i9001 cool und das lg optimus speed und das desire hd was sagt ihr dazu ?welches ist besser welches schlechter?


----------



## Jägermaister (23. August 2011)

*AW: Hey leute handy fûr ca.330 euro*

naja zu diesem thema gibt es eigentlich genug im internet. es sind auch meist die gleichen argumente die für ein bestimmtes handy sprechen. samsung hat den besten display, wobei manche die farben unnatürlich finden. das lg hat die beste hardware zumindestens die cpu und htc hat den größten display und eine wertiges gehäuse, sofern man das plastik beim galaxy als nicht wertig ansieht. 
wie immer kommt es auf deine persönlichen punkte an. ich habe das galaxy s i9000 und bin sehr zufrieden damit. aber jeder hat da ja seine eigenen vorlieben.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (23. August 2011)

*AW: Hey leute handy fûr ca.330 euro*

Ich hab das Desire HD, finde das toll 

Toller Display, absolut ruckelfreie Bedienung, gute Kamera  

Einzig die Akkulaufzeit ist nicht so top. Aber ansonsten uneingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung


----------



## Tobcinio (24. August 2011)

erst mal danke 

also ich würde wohl gerne das lg optimus speed haben nur das display ist ja anscheind nnicht so gut deswegen... was meint ihr?


----------



## Jägermaister (24. August 2011)

*AW: Hey leute handy fûr ca.330 euro*

naja der akku hält wohl etwas länger durch die 2-kern cpu aber dafür verbraucht der display des galaxy weniger, da super amoled. wenn du ganz sicher sein möchtest würde ich mir irgendwo die handys suchen und selbst gucken wie ich sie finde.
ich kann nur sagen wie gut ich das galaxy s finde da es für alle sachen reicht, auch wenn es "nur" eine cpu á 1ghz hat. aber du machst wohl mit keinem handy was falsch. 
viel spaß bei der entscheidung


----------



## Tobcinio (24. August 2011)

okay danke 

weiß nicht so recht was ich von htc halten soll?Ich will das lg aber das samsung soll ja auch gut sein nächsten monat kommt ja das samsung galaxy sI9001 was meint ihr dazu? mfg 

und ist der Screen von dem Lg wirklich so schlecht?


----------



## Tobcinio (25. August 2011)

Tobcinio schrieb:
			
		

> okay danke
> 
> weiß nicht so recht was ich von htc halten soll?Ich will das lg aber das samsung soll ja auch gut sein nächsten monat kommt ja das samsung galaxy sI9001 was meint ihr dazu? mfg
> 
> und ist der Screen von dem Lg wirklich so schlecht?



bzw ist das samsung galaxy s auch schnell ?


----------



## pibels94 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Hey leute handy fûr ca.330 euro*

warte noch ein bis zwei wochen auf das galaxy plus, das hat einen 1,4 ghz prozessor.

hab selbst das galaxy s, kann nicht klagen, aber ein bisschen mehr leistung zum fast gleichen preis ist nie schlecht


----------



## Tobcinio (25. August 2011)

joa ist das den wirklich so besser als das optimus speed?


----------



## pibels94 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Hey leute handy fûr ca.330 euro*

besser ist relativ, spürbar besser nicht, aber mir gefiel es zb vom design her besser, das sind so kriterien die du dann entscheiden musst.


----------



## Tobcinio (25. August 2011)

ist der screen denn auch gut vom lg?


----------



## pibels94 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Hey leute handy fûr ca.330 euro*

ja, hatte keinen direkten vergleich zwischen dem galaxy s und dem p990, aber generell sind die LG displays ordentlich


----------



## Tobcinio (25. August 2011)

okay  und ist ein bisschen schneller ;D


----------



## pibels94 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Hey leute handy fûr ca.330 euro*

richtig  kannst aber eigentlich eh nichts falsch machen, egal was du in dem preisbereich nimmst ^^


----------



## Tobcinio (25. August 2011)

wie teuer ist da lg optimus speed im moment?


----------



## pibels94 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Hey leute handy fûr ca.330 euro*

LG P990 OPTIMUS Speed Dual-Core Smartphone 4 Zoll: Amazon.de: Elektronik

knapp 370€

da kannst du fast schon zu dem greifen:

http://www.amazon.de/LG-Optimus-Sma...=sr_1_1?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1314282373&sr=1-1


----------



## Tobcinio (25. August 2011)

das braune kostet 320;D  kann mich noch nicht zu richtig entscheiden :/


----------



## Klarostorix (25. August 2011)

Habe ein Optimus Speed besessen und kann nur davon abraten. Hardware ist zwar super und auch schnell, aber trotzdem habe ich es wieder zurückgeschickt. Gründe dafür waren diverse Bugs (Handy geht beim Anschluss ans Ladegerät komplett aus. Neustart nur durch Akku raus und wieder rein möglich. Oder 30% Akkuverlust über Nacht trotz Flugmodus.) Außerdem ist die Displayausleuchtung (bei allen Geräten!!!) schlecht und man hat kein schwarz sondern gelb-braun in den oberen Ecken. Habe nun seit 2 Wochen das SGS+ und bin zufrieden. Besseres Display, stabile Software (schon 2.3.3) und flottes Tempo. Trotzdem vermisse ich den HDMI-Anschluss, aber das lässt sich verkraften. Ich kann nur sagen: Finger weg von LG. Neue Geräte mit verbuggter und veralteter Software auszuliefern ist eine Sache, aber wenn man dann Monate vertröstet wird was neue Software (2.3) angeht, dann hat man den Kredit verspielt...


----------



## Tobcinio (26. August 2011)

war das denn nur bei dir der fall oder bei allen geräten und hat das sgs plus den 1,4ghz prozessor?


----------



## Tobcinio (26. August 2011)

Tobcinio schrieb:
			
		

> war das denn nur bei dir der fall oder bei allen geräten und hat das sgs plus den 1,4ghz prozessor ? und ist das handy trotzdem schnell?


----------



## Klarostorix (26. August 2011)

Also die Displayprobleme treten soweit ich weiß bei jedem LGOS auf, die Intensität schwankt aber. Auch Abstürze sind weit verbreitet, treten aber nicht immer auf. Das SGS+ hat denselben Prozessor wie das Desire HD, nur mit 1,4 statt 1 GHz. Die Grafikeinheit ist gleich. Im Vergleich zum DHD hat das SGS+ auch den deutlich größeren Akku und das kontraststarke Super-AMOLED-Display. Ich würde also das DHD ausschließen, wenn Sense für dich nicht das Hauptaugenmerk ist.


----------



## Tobcinio (26. August 2011)

was ist nochmal sense :o?


----------



## Klarostorix (26. August 2011)

Die Benutzeroberfläche von HTC


----------



## Tobcinio (26. August 2011)

achso und meinste ist das sgs plus sein geld wert :p?


----------



## Klarostorix (26. August 2011)

Also ich hab meines sehr günstig bekommen und bin deshalb zufrieden. Aber auch so denke ich, dass man in dem Preisbereich kaum ein besseres Gerät finden wird. Von meiner Seite deshalb eine Kaufempfehlung


----------



## Tobcinio (26. August 2011)

okay thx erst mal bei amazon steht da das man es erst am 29 august kaufen kann :o schreib mir bin zwar pennen aber egal  nacht!


----------



## Klarostorix (26. August 2011)

Offiziell ist das S Plus ja noch nicht erhältlich, aber ich habe von logitel eines mit vertrag. Ist zwar eine Importversion aus Polen, aber man muss nur Sprache umstellen und Voilã


----------



## Jägermaister (26. August 2011)

*AW: Hey leute handy fûr ca.330 euro*

einen vorteil hat das galaxy noch auch wenn der nur sehr wenige personen anspricht, und zwar das man auf dem galaxy s sehr viele alternative benutzeroberflächen raufmachen kann. dies würde zwar den garantieverlust bedeuten dafür ist es dann aber auch deutlich schneller, individueller, der akku hält bei der richtigen wahl länger und man kann auch den prozessor übertakten auf bis zu 1.6 ghz. meins läuft zurzeit z.b. mit 1.3 ghz. 
also wenn du gerne an solchen sachen "bastelst" kannst du aus einem galaxy s noch sehr sehr viel potential rausholen. z.b auch den kontrast des displays erhöhen wodurch jeder normale display daneben aussieht wie verwaschen


----------



## Tobcinio (26. August 2011)

was meinst du so für oberflächen ?


----------



## Tobcinio (26. August 2011)

Tobcinio schrieb:
			
		

> was meinst du so für oberflächen ? bzw wie kann man das ding eig rooten?


----------



## pibels94 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Hey leute handy fûr ca.330 euro*



Tobcinio schrieb:


> Tobcinio schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tobcinio (26. August 2011)

das. ist doch das normale betriebssystem oder net? und auf wat für ner sd?


----------



## pibels94 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Hey leute handy fûr ca.330 euro*

die aktuellste android version ist gingerbread 2.3.4 (mein sgs hat 2.3.3) und gingerBREAK ist eine rooting app 

du kannst die app auch auf den internen speicher packen, wie du magst


----------



## Tobcinio (26. August 2011)

muss man die denn am pc runter laden oder aufm handy oder wie funzt das?


----------



## pibels94 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Hey leute handy fûr ca.330 euro*



Tobcinio schrieb:


> muss man die denn am pc runter laden oder aufm handy oder wie funzt das?



im market geht es nicht, kannst über den android browser gehen, würde es aber einfach am pc machen und dir die .apk (App Datei)
als Mail aufs handy schicken, dann kannst du ganz komfortabel aus der mail installieren


----------



## Tobcinio (26. August 2011)

aha  find ich gut aber kann das ding nicht kaputt gehen?


----------



## pibels94 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Hey leute handy fûr ca.330 euro*



Tobcinio schrieb:


> aha find ich gut aber kann das ding nicht kaputt gehen?



nein, kaputt gehen kann nichts, entweder es wird gerootet oder nicht, aber wenn nicht dann verändert sich nichts negativ


----------



## Tobcinio (26. August 2011)

aha aber das sgs plus kann ganz sicher gerootet werden?


----------



## pibels94 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Hey leute handy fûr ca.330 euro*



Tobcinio schrieb:


> aha aber das sgs plus kann ganz sicher gerootet werden?


 
jap, schau mal hier rein:

Samsung Galaxy S (I9000) Forum auf Android-Hilfe.de


----------



## Tobcinio (26. August 2011)

*AW: Hey leute handy fûr ca.330 euro*

danke erst mal  für die infos


----------



## >M.Pain (26. August 2011)

Ich würde das Galaxy S nehmen.
http://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi_angebot_do_01_09_2011_48_682_11716_5.html


----------



## Tobcinio (26. August 2011)

*AW: Hey leute handy fûr ca.330 euro*

habe das geld noch nicht zusammen


----------

